# config. needed



## manasgta (May 18, 2008)

I am buying a comp.Please suggest me the best config. i can expect in 21-23k.I initially thought that i would build a decent gaming comp. around 30-35k but there is a problem now so i had to cut it down.Still try to suggest a rig which supports gaming and can be upgraded later.


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2008)

1) AMD X2 5200+ : Rs. 5k
2) 790G based motherboard: Rs.5k
3) 1Gb DDR2 800: Rs.1.1k
4) cabinet: 1.5k
5) Sony DVD writer: 1.2k
6) Seagate 250Gb sata2 HDD: Rs.2.2k
7) APC 500VA UPS: 2k
8) Creative Inspire 2.1: Rs.1.5k
9) microsoft k/b and mouse: Rs.700
10) Pick the monitor depending on how much money is left. 

If you pick AMD X2 4200+, you save around 2k and add that amount to display option and you can get a 15" or 17" LCD monitor. 

15" LCD i think costs around 5k now.

ASUS M2A-VM costs around 3.3k but is based on old 690G chipset. for good gaming, go for 790G. Damn good chipset.


----------



## manasgta (May 18, 2008)

thanks a lot.

Is Abit-IP35E a 790G based mobo.


----------



## moshel (May 18, 2008)

manasgta said:


> thanks a lot.
> 
> Is Abit-IP35E a 790G based mobo.



nope, IP35E is a mobo based on P35 chipset which is for intel proccies.

+1 to the rig suggested by desiibond


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2008)

Reason for picking 790G is:

1) best onboard graphics chipset
2) hybrid crossfire. This means that tomorrow, if you buy any ATI card, you can configure onboard chip and PCIexpress card to work in Crossfire mode, thus getting more Graphics performance out of your rig.


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2008)

G33 or P35 are good mobo's from intel or go for nvidia boards


----------



## manasgta (May 19, 2008)

Yes desiibond has given a great config.I was just thinking if anyone could configure me a system based on intel cpu(probably c2d e4500).If it cannot be done then i'm fine with it,i'll buy desiibond's config.


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2008)

Here's Intel config:

1) Intel Core2Duo E4500: Rs.5k
2) Abit IP35-E : Rs.5.5k
3) 1Gb DDR2 800: Rs.1.1k
4) cabinet: 1.5k
5) Sony DVD writer: 1.2k
6) Seagate 250Gb sata2 HDD: Rs.2.2k
7) APC 500VA UPS: 2k
8) Creative Inspire 2.1: Rs.1.5k
9) microsoft k/b and mouse: Rs.700
10) Pick the monitor depending on how much money is left.

but with the AMD config, if you get the 4000+ processor and the 690G chipset, you will get 15"/17" LCD monitor inside your budget but with the Intel conifg, you have to stick to the CRT 15". 

Don't go for the Intel Pentium dual core. isn't worth at all.


----------



## manasgta (May 19, 2008)

Thanks again.
One more query - does this mobo helps in gaming ,i mean does this has some decent oboard graphics like the one in the amd config.It's only then i can decide which one to buy.

Ok i put it 2 u.Which of the config. is better for gaming?


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2008)

sorry. forgot to tell you. This mobo doesn't have onboard graphics. Get MSI NX8600GT for 4.5k.

else go for gigabyte Gigabyte GA-G33M-S2L board. decent gaming but not for serious gaming.

If you are not going to install any graphics card any where in the near future and if you don't use Linux, go for the AMD config. the 790G is damn good chipset and can play most of the current gen games.

but for little bit more, if you get intel config along with NX8600GT, it will be a killer config and with some overclocking, you will be able to play games like crysis (though at minimum settings), Company of heroes, F.E.A.R

Among the two, Intel's config has more upgradeability.

My pick would be the AMD config with a 17" LCD monitor and later, save money and get the AMD's 3x series Graphics card.

remember, for AMD, you have to get the 790G chipset based motherboard.


----------



## manasgta (May 19, 2008)

Is  MSI NX8600GT a mobo or a gfx card.


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2008)

^^ GFX card.


----------



## acewin (May 20, 2008)

seems more like a desiibond thread, manasgta surely tell us when you have finally bought your PC.


----------



## manasgta (May 20, 2008)

I'll definitely do that.


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2008)

so, have you decided on any config??


----------



## nish_higher (May 20, 2008)

that AMD config is perfect for the budget and he can enjoy games too


----------



## manasgta (May 20, 2008)

yup i've decided to go for the amd config. and would be buying it soon.But one more thing i searched the net and couldn't find any mobo model based on the 790g chipset.Could anyone pls. suugest a few models based on the 790g chipset.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

*Basic:*

2 X 1GB DDR2 800 RAM - 2k
Samsung 22x DVD-RAM drive - 1.5k
Good Keyboard + Mouse - 1k
500W PSU - 0.9k
Tower - iBall Baby - 0.6k
HDD - WD 160 GB - 1.5k
GPU - AMD ATi Radeon HD3650 - 5.5k

*Intel:*

Abit IP35-E motherboard - 6k
Processor - Core2Duo E8200 - 6.5k
*
AMD:*

MSI 790G motherboard - 6k
Processor - get the best Athlon x2 within 6.5k. prices keep fluctuating

*Advice:*

take a look at gx_saurav's article *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88066 to help buy a good PC

*Warning*

With AMD, you get an AWSSOME motherboard, and awssome onboard, and GPU performs better on its mobo. But processor is not so good. With Intel, you get Good motherboard, no onboard, and GPU performs normally on its mobo, but Processor is AWSSOME.

*Think carefully before buying.*

and yes, remaining cash for Monitor


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2008)

manasgta said:


> yup i've decided to go for the amd config. and would be buying it soon.But one more thing i searched the net and couldn't find any mobo model based on the 790g chipset.Could anyone pls. suugest a few models based on the 790g chipset.


 
1) *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=639&l4=0&model=2130&modelmenu=1
2) *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=591
3) *global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=prodpage2&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171


----------



## manasgta (May 22, 2008)

Thanks again desiibond.I don't want to irritate u guys but i still have my last set of queries,i hope i won't trouble u again on this topic.Here they go:

  Are there any mobos for an intel processor(like the one's manufactured by companies that make graphic cards e.g xfx 630i,nvidia mobos etc.) having onboard graphics equivalent
 to mobo's based on amd's 790g? I've asked this question coz i've always used intel and i prefer it.Though AMD is a good company too and i have nothing against it.

  If there are such mobos then can i add a graphic card to them later and put them in crossfire mode as mentioned earlier in this thread?

  Do the mobos that we have discussed in this thread uptil now have dual-channel support?

  If in the intel config. given above i save money by buying a cheaper processor and mobo e.g c2d e2180 and a  cheap mobo without any onboard graphics,and investing the money in a graphic card,would it be a nice option(would it be better than the amd rig)?If yes,then what would be that processor,mobo and  graphic card? 


  Is the xfx 8600gt that bad?I mean does it really heated up a lot?


----------



## desiibond (May 23, 2008)

manasgta said:


> Are there any mobos for an intel processor(like the one's manufactured by companies that make graphic cards e.g xfx 630i,nvidia mobos etc.) having onboard graphics equivalent
> to mobo's based on amd's 790g? I've asked this question coz i've always used intel and i prefer it.Though AMD is a good company too and i have nothing against it.


 
Nope. Not in 5k range. Equivalent mobo for Intel proccys costs atleast 9k



> If there are such mobos then can i add a graphic card to them later and put them in crossfire mode as mentioned earlier in this thread?


 
as I said earlier, they are very costly.



> Do the mobos that we have discussed in this thread uptil now have dual-channel support?


 
Yes. all of them.



> If in the intel config. given above i save money by buying a cheaper processor and mobo e.g c2d e2180 and a cheap mobo without any onboard graphics,and investing the money in a graphic card,would it be a nice option(would it be better than the amd rig)?If yes,then what would be that processor,mobo and graphic card?


Don't even thenk about the e2180. It's a pentium dual core and comes no where near to the Core2Duo or X2. If you are going for a dx10 card like 8600GT or above, you need atleast X2 5200+ (Rs. 4.5k) or E7200 (Rs.5.5k)



> Is the xfx 8600gt that bad?I mean does it really heated up a lot?


 
yes. lot of members reported 100degree plus temperatures. Stay away from it.

This could work out for you:

Proccy: E7200, 5700/- (new 45nm processor)
Mobo : Abit IP35P : 5200/- (no onboard GPU for this)
Ram: 1GB 800 MHz 1050/-
HDD: WD 250GB. 2350/-
GPU: MSI NX8600GT ddr3 256mb. 4.5k/-
kobian cabinet with SMPS: 1.5k
DVDWR: Sony 1150/-
Speakers: creative inspire 2.1 . 1500/-


Total cost : 24k/- without monitor.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Nope. Not in 5k range. Equivalent mobo for Intel proccys costs atleast 9k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. pentium dual core comes nowhere near c2d ? why, they overclock wonderfully, E2160 can beat E8200 and every single AMD processor.

2. use ati radeon 3450, 3550 or 3650 instead of nvidia geforce 8600gt


----------



## manasgta (May 23, 2008)

@desiibond
@MetalheadGautham

Thanks for replying


----------



## Pathik (May 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 1. pentium dual core comes nowhere near c2d ? why, they overclock wonderfully, E2160 can beat E8200 and every single AMD processor.
> 
> 2. use ati radeon 3450, 3550 or 3650 instead of nvidia geforce 8600gt


heh? e2160 beats a e8200?


----------



## manasgta (May 25, 2008)

@ desiibond 
bro. i checked the amd's website and found out that there's no 790g chipset.There was 780g and 790fx.Were u talking about something else or just wrote it by mistake?Pls.reply


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2008)

sorry. Yes that was 780G. Just check with few dealers in your locality. Gigabyte has released few 780G boards for around5.5k

i think it's Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H for 5.5k


----------



## manasgta (May 26, 2008)

one more thing brother,which is better  for gaming:780g or 790fx?


----------



## Pathik (May 26, 2008)

^ Obviously 790FX. But those are enthu boards. Also they wont have onboard gfx.


----------



## PCWORM (May 26, 2008)

Dude,,go 4 the 780g with blind eyes..i got my pc just 2 months bfore its release and now regret doing so..! and if u can extend ur budget, then go for a  better proccy 4 more performance!

And if ure thinking of putting a gfx card wid a 790fx...then y not wid d 780g..? and u can also take advantage ov d Hybrid-graphics!


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2008)

^^ +1. But if you are ready to buy a GPU, get the Intel config. 

780G is better when compared to 790fx due to its onboard GPU. Moreover 790fx should cost lot more. I think 790fx comes with dual PCIe 2.0 slots.


----------



## manasgta (May 27, 2008)

I'll go for 780g coz i don't have any plans of getting a gfx card soon.


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2008)

*790FX*
codenamed RD790, final name revealed to be "AMD 790FX chipset" [9] 
Dual-socket (Quad FX, Dual Socket Direct Connect (DSDC) Architecture) or single AMD processor configuration 
Maximum four physical PCI-E x16 slots and discrete PCI-E x4 slot [10], the chipset provides a total of 42 lanes solely in the Northbridge 
HyperTransport 3.0 with support for HTX slots [10] and PCI Express 2.0 
ATI CrossFire X 
AutoXpress 
AMD OverDrive 
Energy efficient Northbridge design 
65 nm CMOS fabrication process manufactured by TSMC 
Extreme overclocking, reported to have achieved about 420 MHz bus for overclocking an Athlon 64 FX-62 processor [11], from originally 200 MHz. 
Optional discrete chipset cache memory of at least 16 KB to reduce the latencies and increase the bandwidth [10] 
Supports Dual Gigabit Ethernet, and teaming option [10] 
Reference board codenamed "Wahoo" [12] for dual-processor system reference design board with three physical PCI-E x16 slots, and "HammerHead" for single-socket system reference design board with four physical PCI-E x16 slots, also notable was the reference boards includes two ATA ports and only four SATA 3.0 Gbit/s ports (as being paired with SB600 southbridge), but the final product with SB700 or SB750 southbridge should support up to six SATA ports 
Enthusiast discrete multi-graphics segment 

*790X*
Codenamed RD780, final name revealed to be "AMD 790X chipset" [13] 
Single AMD processor configuration 
Two physical PCI-E x16 slots 
HyperTransport 3.0 and PCI Express 2.0 
ATI CrossFire 
AutoXpress 
AMD OverDrive 
Energy efficient Northbridge design 
65 nm CMOS fabrication process manufactured by TSMC 
Mobile version (codenamed RD780M) planned, supporting CrossFire for two AXIOM/MXM discrete mobile GPUs [14] 
Performance discrete multi-graphics segment 

* 790GX*
Codenamed RS780D [6], final name seen on internal AMD presentation [15] 
Single AMD processor configuration 
Integrated graphics: Radeon HD 3300 [16] 
ATI Hybrid Graphics 
Side-port memory as local frame buffer [17], supporting DDR2 and GDDR3 modules. [18] 
ATI PowerPlay technology 
Two physical PCI-E x16 slots at x8 bandwidth [6] 
HyperTransport 3.0 and PCI Express 2.0 
ATI CrossFire 
Hybrid CrossFire X 
AMD OverDrive 
Energy efficient Northbridge design 
55 nm CMOS fabrication process manufactured by TSMC 
528-pin Flip Chip Ball Grid Array (FCBGA) package 
Performance hybrid multi-graphics segment 

*780G/780V*
Codenamed RS780, value version codenamed RS780C 
Single AMD processor configuration 
Integrated graphics: Radeon HD 3200 (780G) [16], Radeon 3100 (780V) [19] 
205 million transistors [20] 
ATI Hybrid Graphics and PowerXpress (780G only) 
Side-port memory as local frame buffer [21], supporting DDR2 and GDDR3 modules [18] (780G only) 
ATI PowerPlay technology 
UVD (780G only) 
One physical PCI-E x16 slot 
HyperTransport 3.0 and PCI Express 2.0 
AMD OverDrive 
Energy efficient Northbridge design 
55 nm CMOS fabrication process manufactured by TSMC 
528-pin Flip Chip Ball Grid Array (FCBGA) package 
1.1 V core voltage [22] 
"Remote IT" (temporary name, 780V only) 
Pin-to-Pin compatible to RS690 [23] 
Reference board design codenamed "Seahorse" [12] 
Mobile version (M780G, codenamed RS780M) demonstrated in May 2007 [24], and will be available during second or third quarter (Q2-Q3) 2008 [25], with the implementation of PowerXpress technology, providing one PCI-E slot for AXIOM/MXM modules [26] and HyperFlash [27][28] support for the Puma platform 
Mainstream hybrid graphics (DirectX 10 IGP) segment (780G), value and commercial DirectX 10 IGP segment (780V) 

*RX780H*
Codenamed RX780H [7] 
Single AMD processor configuration 
DirectX 10 accelerator [29] 
Without display output [30] 
ATI Hybrid Graphics 
Energy efficient Northbridge design 
Performance hybrid graphics segment 

*770*
Codenamed RX780 [31], final product name revealed by ECS [32] 
Single AMD processor configuration 
One physical PCI-E x16 slot 
HyperTransport 3.0 and PCI Express 2.0 
AutoXpress 
Energy efficient Northbridge design 
65 nm CMOS fabrication process manufactured by TSMC 
Mobile version (M780T), supports discrete graphics, and support for "add-on" graphics solution, via external PCI-E cabling [33] 
Mainstream discrete single-graphics segment 

*740G/740V*
Codenamed RS740, value version codenamed RS740C 
Single AMD processor configuration 
Integrated graphics: Radeon 2100 [19] 
Just a rename of 690G to 740G, adds support for SB700 
80nm just like 690G 
Side-port memory as local frame buffer as implemented in the M690T chipset, supporting DDR2 and GDDR3 modules. (740G only)[citation needed] 
ATI PowerPlay technology 
One physical PCI-E x16 slot and one PCI-E x4 slot 
HyperTransport 2.0 and PCI Express 1.1a 
Pin-to-Pin compatible to RS690C 
Mobile version (M740G, codenamed RS740M) available 
Value DirectX 9.0 IGP segment 

*740*
Codenamed RX740 [34] 
Single AMD processor configuration 
One physical PCI-E x16 slot 
HyperTransport 2.0 and PCI Express 1.1a 
Energy efficient Northbridge design 
Value discrete single-graphics segment


----------

